# Lake Tanganyika dive vids 2013



## tirzo13 (May 26, 2004)




----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Cool videos, thanks for sharing. Are these your videos?


----------



## tirzo13 (May 26, 2004)

yep, i just got back from my 4th trip to Africa.


----------



## tirzo13 (May 26, 2004)

With Ad Konings group.
Im in the red.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Very cool!!!


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Great looking videos. What is the filming location of the Foai?


----------



## tirzo13 (May 26, 2004)

noddy said:


> Great looking videos. What is the filming location of the Foai?


just a few miles north of Sibwesa.


----------



## swk (Mar 16, 2010)

SO awesome to see current vids of the lake. Thank you so much for sharing and I'm looking forward to Pam posting some as well!


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

tirzo13 said:


> noddy said:
> 
> 
> > Great looking videos. What is the filming location of the Foai?
> ...


Must have been an amazing trip, same dive site for the Moshi?


----------



## 7mm-08 (Jan 12, 2012)

Very nice vids.


----------



## tirzo13 (May 26, 2004)

thanks. i think i may have a couple more.
i think a general non specific group vid, and maybe a tropheus one.


----------



## Lushaquatics (Sep 15, 2013)

Beautiful Vids!


----------



## des (Mar 30, 2011)

It's great seeing those fish in their natural environment. When I see these videos, I can't help it but feel guilty for keeping fish in tanks. I do get over it quickly and appreciate them even more. Thanks for sharing.

I saw Larry on Saturday and didn't have time to ask him about the trip.


----------



## tirzo13 (May 26, 2004)

des said:


> It's great seeing those fish in their natural environment. When I see these videos, I can't help it but feel guilty for keeping fish in tanks. I do get over it quickly and appreciate them even more. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> I saw Larry on Saturday and didn't have time to ask him about the trip.


Ill be up in Hamilton and see Larry this next weekend.


----------



## Johnathan (Oct 10, 2006)

Amazing! thanks for sharing!


----------

